# Suche | reales Bild von einem Mann am Galgen



## pi (1. Juni 2002)

Jo, ich suche ein relativ reales Bild, auf dem man einen Mann sieht, welcher Tod an einem Galgen hängt. Das Bild sollte, wenn möglich, circa 200x200px sein [muss aber kein quadratisches Bild sein! Rechteckig wär sogar besser, aber in der Höhe länger ]. 
Jetzt denk nichts falsches vin mir °g° Ich brauche das Bild für ein Cover... 
Also, falls ihr so ein Bild habt, bitte posten! THX @LL!!!


----------



## cocoon (1. Juni 2002)

Wofür gibt es google? Oder die Stockpages?
Wenn da keines mit 'nem Mann ist, nimm eins ohne, z.B. das hier und montier nachträglich einen rein. Müsste denke ich zu machen sein.. Ansonsten vielleicht mal bei dieser rotten-Seite gucken.


----------



## paraphan (1. Juni 2002)

vielleicht hast du ja ne digicam
spass beiseite, du kannst ja cocoons galgen nehmen und einen passenden mann mit photoshop so zurechtbiegen, dass es ausschaut, als ob er aufgehängt wurde (kopf hängt irgendwie schräg runter) vielleicht bleichst du ihm auch noch ein bischen die haut und/oder gibst ihm ein verfaultes äußeres (dafür gab's irgendwo mal ein tut, ist aber eh ganz leicht).

be creative!


----------



## pbag (1. Juli 2005)

schick mir mal deine email Adresse per PN. Dann schick ich Dir die Bilder. Hier posten wollte ich Sie nicht unbedingt, weil a) es kein schöner Anblick und b) erst ab 18 ist.

Ist die Frage 3 Jahre alt ?


----------



## da_Dj (1. Juli 2005)

Ich glaube, dass er das Bild inzwischen nicht mehr braucht  Wie kommt man dazu so ein altbackenen Thread aus seinem Schlummer zu reissen?


----------



## Philip Kurz (1. Juli 2005)

pbag hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ist die Frage 3 Jahre alt ?



Erm, ja. Irgendwie schon. 3 Jahre und ein Monat um genau zu sein.

... diese Tatsache verringert die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass sich der Threadersteller bei dir meldet um ein Vielfaches.


----------



## pbag (1. Juli 2005)

Dann lösch ich die Exemplare mal. Ich brauche sowas auch nicht. Aber gut zu wissen wo man sowas findet.


----------



## paraphan (1. Juli 2005)

Wie hast denn den Thread ausgegraben?
Sucheingabe: "Galgenfotos/Gore/Tod"?  :suspekt:


----------



## da_Dj (1. Juli 2005)

Mit dem Thread hat er auch gleich ne Karteileiche mit ausgegraben


----------

